
Physicist suggests 'quantum foam' may explain away cosmic energy - hhs
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-physicist-quantum-foam-huge-cosmic.html
======
rladd
Most interesting quote:

Carlip suggests instead that in a spacetime foam scenario, energy would exist
everywhere in a vacuum—but if you took a much closer look, you would find
Planck-sized areas that have an equal likelihood of expanding or contracting.
And under such a scenario, the patchwork of tiny areas would appear the same
as larger areas in the vacuum—and they would not expand or contract, which
means they would have a zero cosmic constant. He notes that _under such a
scenario, time would have no intrinsic direction_.

